# Sheaf Tyne



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Any Infomation on Sheaf Tyne owned by W A Souter or photo please.


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Thompson 1951. Sheaf tyne was built 1967 at Sunderland Ship Builders she was acquired by Benline in 1976. Lloyds Reg Has her built at Doxford & Sunderland SB & E Co-J.L.Thompson Sunderland. sorry no photo but hope the info helps a little, 
cheers Seemore.


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Tompson 1950. after more research she was name Benhope and had her cargo holds Nos 1-3-5-7 strengthened to carry iron, or also her building Yard No was 858.
Seemore


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,



1978 sold to Greece renamed Elounda
1979 sold to Panama renamed Kuniang
2006 ???


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for Photo Ruud (Thumb)


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

same pic as ruud's, but a little clearer-- plus a couple of other images of Sheaf Tyne


----------



## 760J9 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tom Scott. worked on Sheaf Tyne during construction at J.L.Thompsons, North Sands yard (by then part of Doxford & Sunderland Shipb. & Eng co).
Yard no 719. on305450. 51735 dwt Bulk carrier, bulbous bow. George Clark Sulzer 6cyl 900 bore, 13,800 BHP engine. 215.9m x 29.3m x 12.6m. 1976 sold, name unchanged. 1978 "Elounda", 1979 "Kuniang", 1983 "Marine Princess". Broken up Alang 1994. "Benhope" 855 ship (Seemore reply of 25th May) is a different ship. built at Sir James Laings, Deptford yard, Sunderland, (also part of Dox. & sunderland) fitted with a Doxford 760J8 engine. Have small photo. see Ben line Hiistory, and "Travels of the Tramps" by Middlemiss for further detail. Hope this is of help


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Received Info Tom Thanks for your help Bruce.


----------



## Eddie mortlock (Mar 5, 2021)

thompson1951 said:


> Any Infomation on Sheaf Tyne owned by W A Souter or photo please.


Hello 
I joined sheaf tyne on her maiden voyage from Newcastle ? In 1968
She was my first ship after joining the merchant navy, after leaving the Grimsby fishing boats,
Our first port was Rostock ( communist Germany ) Then sailed to Rotterdam to complete loading pig iron, then we sailed to Japan, after going through the Panama canal, we discharged the pig iron in various ports around Japan.
We then started trading between Japan and various ports in Chile, for the next 9 months, while we where in Kobe, one of our crew members died, and we buried him in Kobe, after making one more voyage to Chile, on our return to Japan we where paid off, my pay for the 9 months was £ 90.00
We had a fantastic time sailing on the Sheaf Tyne, she was a good ship with a great crew, sailing across the southern Pacific, a great introduction to the merchant navy, where I worked on many ships for the next 15 years
Regards
Eddie mortlock


----------



## superheat (Dec 12, 2011)

After the Chinese ran it up on the rocks and she became a total constructive loss, she became the Marine Princess operated by Marine Transport Lines under U.S. flag as a replacement for the sunken Marine Electric. I made four voyages on her as first and second engineer back in 1985-88. The Sulzer RD90 had rather funky exhaust valves. Loved the generators, though.


----------

